# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  "Dashuri e Pare!"

## Donald Bezhani

Dashuri e parë!"

Me shpresë plot ëndrra thura
Me natën lidha paqë
Mes miloina yjesh të vura
Ndonjë mos të të ngjasë?

Mbi të tërë shkëlqeje
Ti, "Hënëz" e zemrës sime
S'kish asgjë rreth teje
T'më vinte në dyshime..!

Ndaj 'fronin' e shpirtit tim
Veç për ty e përgatita
Princeshën plot gëzim
Të të ulej e thërrita.
...

Gjeji një fole ti dashurisë së parë
Jepi forcë, jepi shpirt e jepi zjarr'
Hapi krahët, fluturo, lëre t'jetojë
Dashuri e parë kurrë të mos shkojë!

Çeli ti një portë dashurisë së re,
Brenda ftoje, përqafoje, merre n'pre'
Dashuroje, fort shtërngoje si femij'
Siç të do, përherë t'a duash edhe ti!

| Donald Bezhani - 02.06.2015 |

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

